# Auf der Suche nach einer neuer High-Fantasy Saga (Audible)



## Seet (11. Oktober 2016)

Morgen,
bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Buch- / Hörbuchreihe und hoffe das ihr vlt ein paar Vorschläge für mich habt

Was suche ich:
- Highfantasy-Reihe (Einzelbücher eher ungern)
- Als deutsches Hörbuch verfügbar (wenn möglich über Audible)
- Wenn möglich mit verschiedenen Rassen in tragenden Rollen, die mehr sind als Kanonenfutter für den menschlichen Helden.
- Wenn möglich moderne Fantasy, also kein HdR.

Was ich in den letzten 3 Jahren so gehört/gelesen habe und *was ich davon wirklich gut fand
- Die Zwerge (Heitz)
*- Die Albae (Heitz)*
- Königsmörder Chronik (Rothfuss)
*- Askir / Götterkriege - Reihe (Schwartz)
*- Sturmlicht-Chroniken (Sanderson)
- Die Nebelgeborenen - Original Trilogie (Sanderson)*
- Die Nebelgeborenen - Wax and Wayne (Sanderson)
*- Rabenschatten (Ryan)
*- Gentleman-Bastard (Lynch)
- First Law (Abercrombie)

Gruß Seet


----------



## leaf348 (11. Oktober 2016)

Das schwarze Auge ist dir sicher bekannt (gibt ja auch ein paar PC-Games davon).

Ich finde das Spiel hat auch einige sehr gute Bücher bzw. Buchreihen hervorgebracht.

z.b.

Der Schwertkönig (1)
Der Dämonenmeister (2)

Der Scharlatan (Prequel)
Das zerbrochene Rad Dämmerung (1)
Das zerbrochene Rad Nacht (2)

Hinter der eisernen Maske (1)
Flucht aus Ghurenia (2)
Das letzte Duell (3)
-> wurden zusammengefasst in "Die Piraten des Südmeers"

Der Tanz der Rose (1)
Die Ränke des Raben (2)
Das Reich der Rache (3)
-> zusammengefasst in "Drei Nächte in Fasar"


----------



## Seet (11. Oktober 2016)

Bekannt ja, aber keinerlei Berührungspunkte bisher.
Was erwartet mich in der DsA Welt?
Kannst du vlt noch was zum Schreibstyle sagen? Ich erwarte da jetzt nichts wie Sanderson oder Rothfuss aber es sollte schon anspruchsvoll sein, nicht wie z.B. viele der Star Wars Bücher.

Einige von den genannten Büchern gibts auch bei Audible, wenn auch zu unerhörten Preisen. 1 Guthaben für 8 Std... Ich habe bei Rabenschatten 3 für das gleiche "Geld" mehr als 30 Std bekommen.


----------



## leaf348 (11. Oktober 2016)

Also ich finde die DSA-Welt ist super ausgearbeitet, alles sehr stimmig mit der Weltgeschichte, der Magie (Zauberer werden z.b. von Stahl beeinträchtigt), den Göttern (+ Dämonen), Monstern (Drachen, Orks), etc.

Schreibstil ist natürlich je nach Autor unterschiedlich.

Das zerbrochene Rad ist ruhig/episch geschrieben.

Piraten des Südmeers ist etwas flapsiger, was ich aber nicht unbedingt schlimm finde, ich denke bei Piraten wurde immer viel geflucht 

Schwertkönig-reihe ist eine Lebensgeschichte und eher kurzweilig da einfach die interessantesten Geschichten des Hauptprotagonisten erzählt werden. Man erhält aber einen sehr guten Einblick in die Welt, die Geschichte und die Lebewesen.

Ich würde dir einfach das zerbrochene Rad empfehlen (wenn man vorher den Scharlatan liest kennt man halt schon 2 oder 3 Protagonisten), außer du stehst extrem auf Piraten (des Südmeers) oder auf Wüsten-Settings (Drei Nächte)


----------



## Laudian (11. Oktober 2016)

Erst einmal ein dickes GZ zum guten Geschmack, die meisten der von dir genannten Titel liegen auch auf meiner persönlichen Best-Of Liste 
Nur bei the First Law muss ich dir widersprechen, das fand ich fürchterlich vorhersehbar ^^

Was mir direkt auffällt: Die Elfen von Bernhard Hennen fehlen auf deiner Liste. Meiner Meinung nach das beste, was die deutsche Fantasy je hervorgebracht hat.

Einziges Manko: Seine früheren Bücher sind nur als gekürztes Hörbuch verfügbar (400-700 Minuten), die neueren Reihen (Drachenelfen) sind aber ungekürzt mit je ~2200 Minuten gelesen.

Die Drachenelfen spielen in der selben Welt wie die Elfen, allerdings zu einer anderen Zeit. Dir fehlt also nichts, wenn du dir nur die Drachenelfen anhörst bzw. ist es kein Problem, die Elfen danach zu hören.


----------



## Seet (12. Oktober 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Erst einmal ein dickes GZ zum guten Geschmack, die meisten der von dir genannten Titel liegen auch auf meiner persönlichen Best-Of Liste
> Nur bei the First Law muss ich dir widersprechen, das fand ich fürchterlich vorhersehbar ^^
> 
> Was mir direkt auffällt: Die Elfen von Bernhard Hennen fehlen auf deiner Liste. Meiner Meinung nach das beste, was die deutsche Fantasy je hervorgebracht hat.
> ...



Nur die Fett markierten Bücher fand ich richtig gut und First Law ist nicht Fett markiert 
Ich bin jetzt 3 Std vor Ende der Original Trilogie und muss dir recht geben, es ist nicht schlecht aber auch keine Offenbarung.
Irgendwann werde ich mich aber trotzdem sicher die 3 Einzelromane in dem Universum zu gute führen.

Habe gesehen das es einige DsA Bücher auch bei youtube gibt, werde da mal reinhören ob es was ist.
Elfen ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp, bei phantastic couch sind sie durchweg gut bewertet.


----------

